
How do you solve a problem like Yahoo? - jeremyjarvis
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/pda/2010/dec/14/yahoo-chief-carol-bartz
======
dstein
_"It missed not just Facebook but Google, YouTube, eBay ... There's only so
many big deals you can fuck up."_

Not much else to say about it.

------
phlux
Yahoo is dead.

I don't know how they can do a meaningful recovery. Sure - they probably have
enough cash to stay alive for a while - but if I were yahoo, I would be
focusing on investing in every single startup in the valley in an effort to
own some % of future innovation, which they have lost.

I cant see anything revolutionary occurring with their web property - their IP
is mostly uninteresting and I cant imagine a large % of their staff being of
too much interest to FB or Goog. I am sure there are some top devs there that
would do well to migrate out - but for the majority of their staff, they must
have few options.

Seriously - Yahoo could do well just becoming a very prolific investor in
everything happening around them, rather than thinking a new haircut and
convertable will alleviate their mid-life crisis.

